# Your 1st Solo Day of Patrol



## Paul22 (Apr 12, 2007)

Just wondering what everyones experience was on your first solo day of patrol was like? Did you just drive around and bask in the glory, or did you go out and stop everything that moved. Any funny stories from your rookie days would be good too!


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

I drove around in my new ride trying to pick up chicks.


----------



## GodblessThearmy (Aug 15, 2006)

For the first few times I kept taking everyones license plate (including out of state) when I towed them, I kept getting confused which violation to take to take when I came upon a revoked/suspended/expired plate etc..

Sucks I had to leave with only ten months of street time to come back to Iraq. I was just starting to feel comfortable with the job now I feel like I will be a completed n00b again.


----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

Because Western Mass was TOTALLY unfamiliar to me, I spent half of my first shift(s) getting lost and reading maps. 

Godbless; don't worry -- you can be considered a newbie for about 3 full years. :razz:


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2008)

I studied the street directory of my sector and tried to stay as low-key as possible.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

My very first call was a suspect under the influence of PCP running in and out of traffic. Other officers found him first and the fight was on... He eventually lost. 

My second and last call of the night was a gang shooting where three people were shot with a shotgun. One dead and two critical. I rode in the ambulance with one of the victims who survived and then spent the next 8 hours back at the crime scene. 

That was my first night on the street in the "City of Angels." What a difference for a guy from a small town on the South Shore!


----------



## sammy269 (Jun 29, 2006)

Shift started at 0800. Was still in roll call when a call came in; attempted suicide, several subjects stabbed, man with a knife about 1/2 mile from the station. Arrived, almost shot him. Ended up hitting him with nightstick and tackling him, causing broken hand,arm and leg at 0830. Was sued for $1million the next day. Very interesting start to a career.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

_94C wrote:_
_I drove around in my new ride trying to pick up chicks._

Right after you drove by a cop who was calling for back-up getting his ass kicked, because he was wearing a different patch!


----------



## GodblessThearmy (Aug 15, 2006)

MM1799 said:


> Godbless; don't worry -- you can be considered a newbie for about 3 full years. :razz:


Including the time spent over here?


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2008)

I almost shot one of our detectives (his fault) because I didn't know who he was, and he had no idea who I was. That would have been a bit embarrassing.


----------



## AbleOne (Feb 2, 2008)

The only time I had ever driven a Crown Vic was on the job. I got a call and couldn't get the car in drive. After several tries I realized I wasn't stepping on the brake while shifting into drive, some thing no other car I have ever driven required. I'm just glad I figured it out before I called it in.


----------



## 78thrifleman (Dec 18, 2005)

The very first day I was allowed to drive my cruiser on my own, I had a detail. I left 2 hours early for the deatil just so I could drive around and look for stuff. Then, when my detail was over, I spent another hour or so driving anywhere and everywhere around the troop looking for things.

That being said, my first year or so, I called code 5(in service) at least an hour early every day and stayed about an hour late afterwards. Safe to say thatwears of after a while.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Banged hookers on the hood of my po-leece car screamin' "cops are free bitch!!"


----------



## sgtsmithers (Oct 3, 2005)

Deuce said:


> Banged hookers on the hood of my po-leece car screamin' "cops are free bitch!!"


 Main South ladies are the sweetest. Free gum-jobs for the workin' boys. 8-O


----------



## TopCop24 (Jul 11, 2005)

First shift alone off of break-in was a guest patrol...wanting to do work, but not having a clue where anything was.


----------



## rocksy1826 (Nov 12, 2006)

Deuce said:


> Banged hookers on the hood of my po-leece car screamin' "cops are free bitch!!"


:L::L::L::L::L::L::L::L::L::L:


----------



## Oscar8 (Oct 28, 2007)

AbleOne said:


> The only time I had ever driven a Crown Vic was on the job. I got a call and couldn't get the car in drive. After several tries I realized I wasn't stepping on the brake while shifting into drive, some thing no other car I have ever driven required. I'm just glad I figured it out before I called it in.


lol you would of never lived that one down!


----------

